

Ask HN: What does a good Google AdWords campaign cost? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I'm busy developing a startup capital estimate in preparation for talks with an investor, and am at the part where I detail my marketing plan.<p>I don't know how to get a handle on what I can expect to spend on Google AdWords.<p>Could readers share their experience with what they ended up having to do to get an effective reach out of it? Maybe share resources on estimating potential spend if you're aware of such things?<p>Thanks.
======
joshdance
I have not done any major Adwords campaigns, but you need to detail what you
actually want. What is "good"? Do you want to be #1 for major keywords? It
will cost you a lot. Do you want to drive a few hundred new users to your site
everyday? Maybe cheaper.

It might be a good idea to setup an Adwords campaign for a personal project as
experience is the best teacher.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Good idea- thanks.

